# Could a guppy peck out a cory's eye?



## Babypleco (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday, I noticed that one of my albino corys in my baby tank was strangely inactive and lying on a plant leaf looking almost dead. I wasn't sure and so I touched it with the end of the fishing net to see if it was still alive. In response the albino Cory started swimming frenetically at the surface, and almost right away, one of the bigger guppies came over and very purposefully began following the cory and pecking at its face. The Cory ran to another plant and hid in there, looking strangely dead again. I looked closer at the cory and realized its eye was completely gouged out where the guppy had been pecking. Then I remembered seeing another half-grown guppy in this same tank that is also missing an eye. Has anyone heard of a guppy being aggressive enough to peck out tankmates' eyes? The only other fish in that tank are two young Farlowella that are so shy I rarely see them. If it was the guppy, what would you do with it? I don't have space to isolate it. I put some melafix in the water and hoping the cory makes it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Never heard of a guppy being that aggressive...thats very strange.


----------

